

TCP and the Lower Bound of Web Performance - notdarkyet
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2010/07/13/velocity-tcp-and-the-lower-bound-of-web-performance/

======
dododo
it seems worth noting that the block size of gzip/deflate
(<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1950>) can be up to 32Kb, so i wonder if
browsers are smart to enough to start rendering before a complete block has
been received?

if not, compression could kill network latency... from the graph it seems
maximum compression would require about 21 round trips minimum. i suppose this
is why zlib's deflate has a flush argument:
<http://www.zlib.net/manual.html#Basic>

